# Dehydrator special at Aldi



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the Preserving the Harvest section, so feel free to move if it's better there.

Aldi has a small dehydrator for $19.99 starting the week of July 25. It's one of those round ones that you have to rotate the trays to get optimal drying - can't expect too much for $20! - but I thought it might be useful for someone who can't afford one of the big machines yet. I know I've been waiting until I move in a couple years before getting one of the Excaliburs, but I'm thinking this will make a cheap addition that won't take up much room until then. 

This is one of Aldi's weekly specials, so when a store sells out, that's it. They won't be getting any more in. 

ALDI - Next Week's Special Buys July 25


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Hmm...It doesn't say whether or not it has a fan. I have a round Nesco one, but it has a really good fan, so I've never had trouble with it drying the food. Without a fan, I'd probably only use it for very thin, quick drying items like onions and or herbs.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I haven't bought a lot of non-food items at Aldi, but what I have bought has always been high quality. Good old German engineering! I checked around, and Aldi has been selling a similar or same model for the past couple years and it's gotten good reviews. I'll be in town on Wednesday anyway, so I'll check it out while I'm there.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

has anyone gotten this dehydrator at Aldi? if so what do you think? I am contemplating going over and seeing if they have them still?


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't get one. The packaging doesn't give a lot of details on the product, but it doesn't appear to have a fan or temperature control. That limits its effectiveness. It would probably be fine for drying things that'll be used quickly or for someone who doesn't have a lot to dry.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

was in our aldi today..did not think about a dehydrator.. did get the red onions 2lb for 99, 10 lbs potatos for 2.99 and the mushrooms for 79 per container and green peppers 3 for 99. the peppers are in the stove drying now and the rest will be done over the next couple of days..


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I am curious if anybody got one.

I was finally able to get an Excal this year. I was going to get one of these Aldi ones and maybe designate it for stinky stuff like garlic and onions on my back porch. LOL

I went Wednesday first day of the sale and I was messing with one to see if I could get the instructions out and see if there was a fan. We had a quick storm and lightening had struck and they couldn't get their registers working, so everyone had to leave. 

Best I could tell when I left, I couldn't see any sign of fan stuff, and it was awfully lightweight, so I doubt it. I was excited that I might get a back up dehydrator or one to give someone to try, but I don't think I missed out.

If anyone got one, I'd like to know if it worked okay.

btw.. 20 bucks will go a long way in Aldi for other things, so I'm probably better to have saved it.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

thanks for the feedback on the dehydrator. I also wondered how it would do trying to dehydrate something outside in this NC humidity. 

I want to get to Aldi this week. Haven't been in ages.


----------



## mamastars (Feb 28, 2006)

I bought two of those dehydrators, brought them home, opened one looked at it and took both back to the store. They have an exposed heating element and no fan. Some things I dry start out juicy and I don't want it to drip on an open element, but that's just me. I like the ones with a fan, think they do a better job.


----------



## cybergranny (Jun 23, 2012)

My daugher checked it out for me and said no fan. BUT my friend bought two. She turned them on and a horrible chemical smell kept eminating from them. If it doesn't stop, she's taking them back.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can simply dehydrate things on cookie sheets in the oven if it has a pilot light.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> You can simply dehydrate things on cookie sheets in the oven if it has a pilot light.


Yes, I think folks would be better off trying this or trying some of the homemade solar types that require very little or no money to try.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

backtocolo said:


> thanks for the feedback on the dehydrator. I also wondered how it would do trying to dehydrate something outside in this NC humidity.
> 
> I want to get to Aldi this week. Haven't been in ages.


Yep....Our humidity has been HORRIBLE!


----------

